# New Green Male Texas Pictures



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Isn't she "perty?"
Please confirm for me that this is a male  
Thanks
















And the feeders she doesn't care about...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow :drooling: OMG I WANT THAT! I can't help you with the sexing. That fish is gorgeous. I just talked my husband into a Flowerhorn how can I talk him into a Texas? I doubt I could find one that nice around here. Sweet very sweet fish


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yes, it is a Male.

and i agree, great looking Carpintis! gotta love em.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I named him Deuce or Double D and he seems to be lover, not a fighter. The guy who gave it to the LFS said his oscar started picking on him and since I have seen him, I can see why. Very laid back fish.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

wow he is beautiful. I home my juvie grows up that pretty


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Dang, man...you keep racking up these stunning fish like that and there'll be no decent ones left for me in the entire Omaha area! Guess I had better hurry up and move into a bigger place so I can get some of these guys before they all end up in your tanks.  :wink:

Gorgeous fish!
BV


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

He he, I think I finally found what I am gonna keep long term so I am happy and hopefully they are too. He is starting to dig so thats good news that he is becoming more comfortable.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish Nathan!! :thumb: I love texas cichlids....very cool fish.  Looks like a male to me too. 
They can be quite aggressive during feeding! My own tends to splash water all over the floor, tank, whatever, during feeding time. Even if I just dump the food in as fast as I can and close the lid...I have had to cover my power strip because I'm afraid water will splash down on it :roll:

He really is gorgeous, you got a nice one!!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW  That is one fish to be proud of! If that one was mine I would carry around pics of it in my wallet :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

cage623 said:


> WOW  That is one fish to be proud of! If that one was mine I would carry around pics of it in my wallet :lol:


I agree LMAO


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bad-A fish man. I cant wait til mine get that big!!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, he appreciates all comments  
I found out that he is indead NOT a lover, infact he is definately a fighter that has a common enemy with the algae eater, my 6" female red devil. At first they checked each other out a bit and then my red devil began terrorizing him for a good 5 minutes so I split them up. I was convinced I had the most docile male texas. Anyway, after staring at each other through the divider for a couple days I decided to try it again and complete role reversal occured. Though it doesn't seem to me that the texas is trying to conflict damage, but the RD seems deafly afraid of him. So after about 10 minutes of payback, I decided to isolate them again. I am counting the days until I get them their 125Gallon paradise all to themselves. And Sucka the algae eater. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sucka the algae eater......LMAO :lol:


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

nice fish!


----------

